# Beskidy MTB Trophy UCI S2 30.05 - 02.06.2013



## TomusH (28. November 2012)

Hi,
I would like to invite you to our 3 days stage race in Istebna (Poland),
Beskidy MTB Trophy UCI S2
Here's video from 2010 -> https://vimeo.com/12840994
For more information go to the website - www.mtbtrophy.com
You can also check our facebook profile,
www.facebook.com/pages/Beskidy-MTB-Trophy

Best Regards Everyone!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (29. November 2012)

Öhhh, Schreibfehler? Sind doch 4 Etappen, zumindest gemäß Ausschreibung und Anmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomusH (29. November 2012)

Yeap...
My mistake it's 4 stages ofcourse


----------



## MTB2012 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ab wann wird die genaue Strecke veröffentlicht?


----------



## hdamok (21. Mai 2013)

Noch ne gute Woche, endlich!!!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (21. Mai 2013)

Wir freuen uns auch schon wie dolle.

Anbei auch noch die GPS-Daten der 4 Tage. 

Strecke 1
Strecke 2
Strecke 3
Strecke 4

Gruß Datt Vieh


----------



## edisz (23. Mai 2013)

Sad, its no more UCI race anymore!


----------



## edisz (23. Mai 2013)

TomusH schrieb:


> Hi,
> I would like to invite you to our 3 days stage race in Istebna (Poland),
> Beskidy MTB Trophy UCI S2
> Here's video from 2010 -> https://vimeo.com/12840994
> ...



Sad, its no more UCI race anymore!


----------



## hdamok (23. Mai 2013)

edisz schrieb:


> Sad, its no more UCI race anymore!



warum eigentlich? Wurde doch groß mit geworben.


----------



## edisz (24. Mai 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> warum eigentlich? Wurde doch groß mit geworben.



Angeblich zu Teuer, UCI verlangt dafür 20000 Euro!!!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (26. Mai 2013)

Das wird eine 4-Tage Dauerschlammschlacht wenn die Wettervorhersage recht behält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (5. Juni 2013)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Das wird eine 4-Tage Dauerschlammschlacht wenn die Wettervorhersage recht behält.



Und? Seid ihr gut durchgekommen?


----------



## edisz (18. Juni 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/68515082"]MTB TROPHY TRAILER 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## salatbauchvieh (24. Juni 2013)

So, auch wir sind gerade eben wieder in der Heimat angekommen. Der absolute Wahnsinn was einem so im "Osten" bei den Rennen geboten wird. Wir haben nach der Beskidy noch ein Rennen in der Slowakei besucht (Moni gewann die Langstrecke und ein Cube LTD), danach ging es den Bärenspuren nach, durch die Mala Fatra, Kamagura und Tatra. Rückweg dann Stop in Ungarn, Österreich und dann in CZ-Mähren etwas klettern und biken. Weiter ging es ins Böhmische Paradies zum pedalieren und zum Malevil-CUP. Danach ins Riesen und Isergebirge sowie auf den Singeltrek in Nove Mesto. Als Abschluß haben wir dann noch die Mad East Challenge mitgenommen.

Was wir genau erlebt haben werden wir demnächst noch genauer niederschreiben. 

Deine Frage ob wir "gut" bei der Beskidy durchgekommen sind, beantworte ich später (sobald der Downloadlink von Sportograf kommt) mit einem Bild.

Hier noch ein Video zur 4. Etappe der Beskidy. Unbedingt mit Ton anschauen.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/67918324"]Video[/ame]


----------



## salatbauchvieh (24. Juni 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> Und? Seid ihr gut durchgekommen?



Und hier die Bildantwort mit Finisher-Shirt!


----------



## hdamok (15. Juli 2013)

http://vimeo.com/m/70327253
Gruß


----------



## salatbauchvieh (15. Juli 2013)

MUHAAAA Schlusswort gehört dem SALATBAUCHVIEH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (4. Dezember 2013)

Wie siehts aus? Schon für 2014 angemeldet?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (10. Dezember 2013)

So gut wie.... Muss leider warten bis diverse berufliche Termine stehen, erst dann kann ich uns anmelden  Aber wenn es irgendwiemöglich ist fahren wir wieder hin.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (6. Juni 2014)

Fast die Anmeldung vergessen...ick freu mir


----------



## hdamok (6. Juni 2014)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Fast die Anmeldung vergessen...ick freu mir


Es wird gut!


----------



## xeitto (6. Juni 2014)

bin auch am start. bin mal gespannt!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (6. Juni 2014)

Wenn ihr unser "Blau/weiss" seht sprecht uns mal an das wir ein schönes Forumsbild machen.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (27. Juni 2014)

Leute es war mal wieder der Hammer, ich war völlig platt und konnte kaum noch pedalieren! Anbei unser Bericht mit einigen Bildern - (HIER KLICKEN) War nett mal einige von euch zu treffen, wenn auch nur im vorbeifliegen...kam mir hin und wieder vor als ob ich rückwärts fahre.


----------



## xtrmutor (1. Juli 2014)

ja, beskidy war gut!
nächste Jahr plane ich noch einmal.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn möglich fahren wir auch wieder, es macht einfach nur laune!


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juli 2014)

Klingt gut, nur nicht der Wettkampfstress.  Sind die Strecken auch normal "nutzbar"?. Sprich, gibt es irgendwo Privatgelände, zum Bleistift mit Zäunen, das nur während der Veranstaltung befahrbar ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (4. Juli 2014)

Hier der Trailer zum Rennen 2014 - Crazy and i love it

Es geht öfters über Privatgelände, aber ich denke da kann man auch ohne Probleme drumrum fahren.


----------



## Tobsn (9. Juli 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Klingt gut, nur nicht der Wettkampfstress.  ...


Welcher Wettkampfstress? 
Bin da auch mit meinem 150mm Bock hinterher geschaukelt.
Immer nach dem Motto: "Time doesn't matter, style does". 
Beim Berg hoch ein schönes Pläuschchen und runter dann laufen lassen. Die 4 Tage haben echt Laune gemacht. 

@salatbauchvieh Gruss auch an die Holde.


----------



## on any sunday (9. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. Mal gucken ob ich eventuelle Mitfahrer für den nahen Osten begeistern kann. Laut den GPS Tracks sieht ja nach 4 feinen Tagestouren aus.


----------

